# Ducks in the morning



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

out to the 18ac pond with high hopes - PIKE is already jazzed because he saw me put his vest in the truck - so far it has been the best mixed bag ever - black wood shovelers green heads green wings malgasers red heads pintails canvas backs & geese - also put the camera in the truck - with LUCK some pics 2 follow ! also taking a 22 to remove 4 otters that have moved in - Sunday they picked up a shoveler before PIKE could get 2 it - otters were reintroduced in 1991 - 355 at the time now they are everywere - how good did it work - now a 12 otter limit


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How did the hunt go and does PIKE retrive otters?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - went 4 ducks - got geese - as a hunting V owner - most things are out of our control - water to VVine - listen eVerytime just does not happen - a great day YES - PIKE at his best NO - A great day ? HAD 2 B there - a couple of PIC's - if it gets more FUN than this - please shoot ME -


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VVe did get a pretty green head !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a good hunt to me. Are those geese greater Canadas? We get some of the greaters in North Texas but not down on the coast .


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tex do you punish these? ;D 8)

Your loaded down there some fun"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have so many Ferrell hogs in Texas that its legal to shoot them out of helicopters. No limits and no closed season. 
Javelina you can only shoot two a year.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - we did get 2 of the 4 otters on the pond - never did send PIKE to look at them - at 4+ feet that could be a hand full - yes they are greaters - 20# + each - had about 25+ snow geese circle but could never call them in - only had duck decoys on the pond - the geese go to a friend that will make jerky for dog treats - PIKE is on cloud NINE - here in central KY every day the ducks change - 3 days ago it was green wings & shovelers - only had green heads yesterday - the big + is heard some quail at dusk cooing to covey up - sunday we will do quail !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex ? - does PIKE look ripped - muscels between the ears and every where else - GOD @!!! I do loVe the PUP !!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> VVe did get a pretty green head !


Wow, what a lovely bird. Are they tasty as well or am I asking too much??

Glad to hear Pike excelled as always. He must get frustrated with you slowing him down REM!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OZ- yes they are great to eat -rare to medium rare - only way to cook a duck ! my favorite are R green winged Teal - I never shoot anything besides otters that can not B used on the plate - what would be the POINT ! YOU know what I meen - WE hunt well 2 medium rare & eat fantasic from GOD's bounty - to do less is a SIN !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

PIKE is one good looking dog and hearing quail call is a beautiful sound.


----------

